# How to export a directory with a space in the path in /etc/exports



## PaddyMac (Jan 14, 2022)

I've tried to use double and single quotes, I've tried escaping with a backslash. I even tried the octal escape sequence \040 which would be valid in fstab, according to some posts I read. But "showmount -e" shows that FreeBSD does not export a directory with a space in its name via NFS. How do I do this?


----------



## covacat (Jan 14, 2022)

try "/path with space/here"


----------

